# Canon 85mm f/1.2L or canon 24-70mm f/2.8L



## ThomasTran (Jun 10, 2011)

I've saved up/sold off enough to get one of these two lens. i'm stuck at a crossroad, one road starts at the 24-70mm f/2.8 and eventually the 70-200mm f/2.8 as the only two lens i *will ever get*. the second road starts with the 85mm f/1.2L and eventually to a 35mm f/1.4L and maybe a 135mm or 200mm f/2.8L.

I shoot primary model portraits, senior pictures, graduations, engagements, weddings. 

This is a very important for me and i would love input from experience photographer, i shoot with a 5d mark II and a backup T1i. Currently i don't have a single lens. I just sold my 50mm 1.8, 70-200mm f/4L, and my backup camera's lens the 18-55mm today to gather enough money for this purchase. I've done a lot of research, weeks of research and i am leaning towards going with primes but i like all the reviews the 24-70mm is getting and i figured that with the 24-70mm and the 70-200mm f/2.8, my focal length would be covered.

any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 10, 2011)

If I can only have 2 lenses for events, weddings, portraits I would go with:
2 full frame cameras
70-200mm f/2.8L IS
35mm f/1.4L 

I have the 24-70 and I dont use it anymore now that I have the 35mm.  I am about to sell it.


----------



## reedshots (Jun 10, 2011)

when I have to travel light I always bring my 24-70mm F2.8, 70-200mm F2.8 and my 50mm 1.4 don't leave home with out it.


----------



## iolair (Jun 10, 2011)

Two bodies and no lenses?  OMG!

I'm not a hugely experienced photographer, but I don't think there's a completely right or wrong answer to your question ... whether you're happier with primes or zooms.  However if you initially only got the 85mm, you're very limited on the type of photographs you could take - group shots at weddings would be almost impossible, for example.  If you initially only got the 24-70mm, you're going to struggle to take "regular" portraits (which may or may not fit your own portrait style), particularly on the 5d II ... on the crop body it's manageable.

Depending on your budget, maybe it would be better to initially get the 85mm 1.8 AND another lens for the wider end, and look at upgrading to L glass later, if you can't afford two L lenses now.  Otherwise you're crippling your commercial shooting ability due to a lack of glass.  85mm 1.8 certainly is good enough for commercial use in the uses you mentioned.


----------



## Ryan L (Jun 10, 2011)

For people I absolutely love the 85mm f1.2. The images it can produce are stuning, has to one of the best potrait lenses I have ever seen. Definately an expenseive prime lens, but the DOF and bokeh are stunning to say the least. For weddings though, the 24-70 is a great lens to have, and paired with the 70-200, they cover the entire range you will be needing on a full frame. The part about only lenses you will ever have....dont count on that! Your wish list will only get longer! lol


----------



## MWG (Jun 10, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> If I can only have 2 lenses for events, weddings, portraits I would go with:
> 2 full frame cameras
> 70-200mm f/2.8L IS
> 35mm f/1.4L
> ...



This is some good advice, i went with a budget designed lens combo made up of the tamron 28-75 f/2.8 and the tamron 70-200 f/2.8 and love it but thats just me. I also have a canon 50 1.8 but plan on getting a couple more primes in the future.


----------



## katerolla (Jun 10, 2011)

i just got the 70-200 2.8L which was my second choice over the 24-70 2.8L, only because in Australia i just could not find the 24-70 so 
i got the 70-200  which was the same price and got a cheap 50mm 1.8 for under $150, i am very pleased with both lenses.


----------



## ThomasTran (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone, i'm still debating about this. more input would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2011)

The zoom will give you more than 45 different focal lengths to choose from. The 85/1.2-L will give you ONE focal length to choose from. What more needs to be said? The 85 is a pi$$-poor choice as a single lens. it's an essential part of a complete KIT of lenses, but as a single lens, it's avery limiting choice for what you listed above.


----------



## ThomasTran (Jun 10, 2011)

i guess i will rethink the 85mm.. the idea of having something that is perfect for portrait is very appealing. I don't think the 24-70 will be long enough for me, i'll looking into the 24-105mm or the 70-200mm f2.8


----------

